# New low price: $75 for my haunted images!



## hauntfactory.com (Aug 11, 2004)

I've lowered the price on the stock images on my site: $75 . . . discounted from $200! Make your selection now, Halloween is just around the corner. You can have these images made into a poster design with your custom logo and event information - all for the low price of $75! 

Visit my site to see the complete selection of images.

Thank you for your time,

Scott Roberts
[email protected]
hauntfactory.com


www.hauntfactory.com for all your graphics needs.


----------

